# Installing a Habistat Dimming Thermostat for a Beardie Viv



## becky_johnny (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey guys, newbie Beardie owners here.

Today we have brought a secondhand Habistat Dimming Thermostat off eBay for £26: not bad at all! Unfortunately, nowhere on the Internet can we find installation instructions, and we're a little bit confused as to how it connects to the lightbulb/spotlight. (We could wait to see if the eBayer we've brought it off sends some instructions, but we like to be prepared!)

We've got a 3ft vivarium, also from eBay, and it's come with an Exo-Terra Repti-Glow 10.0 UV light attached to the back, and a normal everyday lightbulb fitting attached to the ceiling. Neither of us can figure out how the dimming thermostat would actually attach to the lightbulb in order to, well, dim it. Call us stupid, but... help, anyone?

Also... for the basking spot: lightbulb or spotlight? Does it really matter as long as the wattage is ok?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Surferdude09 (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey i was on the Habistat website earlier to day and i was looking at the instruction on how to use it, here is direct link http://www.eurorep.net/habistat/dimming.htm then just scroll down and there is a pdf download for the instruction's

Hope this helps


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

You the 1 that won this then?

This

That I missed bidding on


----------



## becky_johnny (Jul 13, 2009)

Surferdude09 said:


> Hey i was on the Habistat website earlier to day and i was looking at the instruction on how to use it, here is direct link http://www.eurorep.net/habistat/dimming.htm then just scroll down and there is a pdf download for the instruction's
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks alot! It seems pretty obvious now we've actually read it properly. We were worried we were going to have to call in the electrician or something, lol!


----------



## becky_johnny (Jul 13, 2009)

RNelson said:


> You the 1 that won this then?
> 
> This
> 
> That I missed bidding on


Er ... yes, it was. Sorry! We were lucky really, my friend bid for me because I was at work at the time.


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

becky_johnny said:


> Er ... yes, it was. Sorry! We were lucky really, my friend bid for me because I was at work at the time.


I was helping my dad collect a concrete garage so I missed bidding


----------

